# Wustrow- Russian camp(DDR)



## heeftmeer (Nov 28, 2010)

Last juli we tried to enter an old formal Nazi-Russian camp on the coast in the north of Germany. At the gate we saw some serious camera's and we almost climb the fence a hunter entered us. We talked and he invited us to come in. We had to take our car and he openend the gate for us. An enormous artillary base from 10 km. He told us 95 buildings were empty and abandoned.
In 1933 the Nazi's started here this artillary base and the Russian army took it over after the war.
The hunter told us from 1945 till 1989 the russians killed 800 men here. The soldiers wanted to run over to the west. The last image is the place were the russians were killed.

More on http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=97


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting/morbid.


----------



## 0xygen (Nov 29, 2010)

Very interesting place! Kind of dark but it's always good to see reports of places which have a "turbulent" past. Did the guy who let you in ask what you were taking pics for or did he just leave you to it?

-0xy


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, great stuff, how creepy! That uniform scares more than crows. 
Lovely pics too.


----------



## heeftmeer (Nov 29, 2010)

0xygen said:


> Very interesting place! Kind of dark but it's always good to see reports of places which have a "turbulent" past. Did the guy who let you in ask what you were taking pics for or did he just leave you to it?
> 
> -0xy



He asked everything but had nothing with internet and everything with hunting.


----------



## tom46 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice shots man.

It's a pity the hunter entered you though, they have personal alarms for that sort of thing.


----------



## chris (Dec 1, 2010)

Some really nice pictures there. Just seen the others on your own website - what's the building in the 3rd row down, 4th fom the left?


----------



## heeftmeer (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Some really nice pictures there. Just seen the others on your own website - what's the building in the 3rd row down, 4th fom the left?



You mean Boitsfort?? This is a running track for horses. What is the titel?


----------

